# Who clued you in about Santa Claus?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 9, 2018)

I can't remember his name, but he was a chubby first grader. He's the same kid, who clued me in about sex, five years later. I told my cousin there was no Santa. She was my age, and a true believer. She beat me up.


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2018)

Someone told me in three grade. It was another pupil. I confronted my mom and she confirmed there was NO santa. I took it very badly and Christmas forever changed for me. There was no magic in it. Kids need that. I needed that. To this day I'm not a fan of xmas anymore.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2018)

My older sister, such an evil child! layful:nthego:


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2018)

A kid at school.  When I asked my mother she said that as long as I believed in Santa, he would bring me gifts!  We lived way out in the country where it snowed at Christmas and my sister and I swore we could hear the sleigh jingle bells on Christmas eve.  We would close our eyes tightly so Santa would think we were asleep!  I still believe and Santa always leaves me gifts. These days he tends to use usps, ups and fed ex.  But I still get a stocking from my daughter filled with all sorts of things.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2018)

My young buddies did. They were picking on me because I still thought there was Santa.


----------



## Yongy (Dec 9, 2018)

I can't remember how I discovered Father Christmas didn't actually exist, but I didn't believe in his existence by the time I was eight.  Our eldest girl worked it out for herself by the time she was three.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2018)

I found out myself. I found gifts for me addressed from Santa in the closet . I didn't say a word and just waited to see if they were going to show up as 
Santa's gifts under the tree. Sure enough,there they were and what clinched it was when my mom told me they were from Santa and he had brought them while I was sleeping.

I still didn't say anything and by next Christmas it was just a given that my parents were the real Santa. The kids at school didn't say anything about it either. We all just moved on.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 9, 2018)

What's  this  about Santa Claus?  Are you saying he doesn't exist?  Wrong,  WRONG ?

He's on every street corner  downtown !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2018)

I can't remember, I think it was probably my father, he was a mean SOB....


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2018)

My best friend at the time clued me in on Santa's non-existence, probably about the same time she clued me in on the facts of life as she interpreted them.  

She was as wrong about Santa as she was about sex.  

I still believe in both.


----------



## Trade (Dec 9, 2018)

I figured it out for myself when I was 7. When I realized that there was no way the numbers would work. Even at just 3 minutes a house to hit all those houses in one night? No way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2018)

A neighborhood girl named Joann told me when I was 7yrs old. She was a few years older than I was and she called me stupid. When I went home I looked in the closet in our basement and I saw a dollhouse I asked for from Santa. I never said anything to my sister or parents.2 Christmas's after that my older brother moved in with us after he got out of the army. He had a Baby Boy and we got to have the joy of Santa again for the babies sake. I was thrilled to see him and how he looked forward to Santa bringing him toys.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 16, 2018)

Mrs Tedstone ,our Primary School teacher decided to tell us.Disillusioning a load of eight year olds.She was a strange woman...


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 17, 2018)

I kind of figured it out for myself by noting that that the handwriting on the message Santa left on the plate of milk and cookies I left out for him was identical to that of my elder sister.  I was crushed but proud of my detective skills...


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2018)

I discovered it myself.  I got up in the night on Christmas Eve to go to the bathroom and saw my parents putting the things under the tree.  I didn't let on, though, because I thought maybe the presents would quit coming if I admitted I knew it was my parents and not Santa.  I remember being quite shocked and sort of disappointed at my discovery.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 17, 2018)

My brothers and neighbours.
I cried.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 17, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I discovered it myself.  I got up in the night on Christmas Eve to go to the bathroom and saw my parents putting the things under the tree.  I didn't let on, though, because I thought maybe the presents would quit coming if I admitted I knew it was my parents and not Santa.  I remember being quite shocked and sort of disappointed at my discovery.



:lofl: Butterfly


----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)

Living a very sheltered life I think I was around 15 or 16 when I learned that there wasn't any such thing as Santa, the Tooth Fairy or the Easter Bunny.......I balled my eyes out for days and I've had serious trust issues ever since.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2018)

Trade said:


> I figured it out for myself when I was 7. When I realized that there was no way the numbers would work. Even at just 3 minutes a house to hit all those houses in one night? No way.



Me too!
Only I didn’t do the math
and a bit younger...maybe four

I saw thru his fake beard while sittin’ on his lap
And what clinched it was my folks and big sister lookin’ at me, and not Santy

I thought ‘why aren’t they enrapt with the greatest of elves that ever lived?’
I mean, he only came to town once a year, I was always there
And when they talked to me about Santa, they had a fake look in their eyes
So, I knew, from early on

This discovery helped me, later on, in some poker games
Took me longer to lose everthing I had

It also helped in the gurl dept
Any gurl that had any interest in me, and had a genuine expression, I didn’t get involved with at all…ever

I mean play is play
Serious is...well...serious

Except one

She’s takin’ a nap as I type

Should be ready for the evening in about a half hour











So, sorry Santa...if that _*is*_ yer real name


----------



## moosehead (Dec 18, 2018)

One day my Grandmother took me to see Santa at a department store downtown. He asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I told him world peace and he could throw in Roy Roger handguns, a grenade launcher and make Ms. Murray, my third grade teacher, my girlfriend. 

My Grandmother asked me, after she saw Santa laughing so hard, what I had said. So, I told her. She wasn't impressed.....She told me Ms. Murray might be a tad too old for me.

Anyway, we crossed the street to the OTHER department store and, lo and behold, there was Santa again....I then became somewhat suspicious about this Santa Claus thing although I decided to NOT say anything so that the Christmas presents would still be delivered. I didn't really care which Santa brought them.

By the way, Ms. Murray went off after school finished and got married. I was devastated...Well, until the following September when her replacement showed up. Ms. Williamson....


----------



## rgp (Dec 22, 2018)

Rudolph ............one nite over a beer. He put me wise to the Easter Bunny as well...........


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 22, 2018)

No one told me about Santa Claus.  I just got old enough to realize it for myself.  No trauma that way.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------

